# Speaker Setup for Dorm Room



## sundance0 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi. I'd like to buy some new speakers for my dorm room. I don't know the exact square footage of the room, but it's not too big. I'd like the speakers to be able to get loud, but again the room isn't huge so it's not like it'd take all that much. Ideally, the speakers also wouldn't be very easy to blow out (I can imagine someone blasting music briefly at a party/etc., and I don't want something like that to just ruin the speakers in one go). My budget is about $400-$500 for the speakers, speaker stands (if needed), and the amp/receiver.

The speakers will be mainly for playing music, though I may use them for movies or video games occasionally. There won't be a great place to put the speakers, so if they're not floor-standing, they'll need stands, and if they are on stands, they (the stands) will have to be really sturdy. I've looked around but can't find any stands that look like they can't just be knocked over.

What would be the best speaker/amp/stand combo given my budget?

Thanks!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

sundance0 said:


> Hi. I'd like to buy some new speakers for my dorm room. I don't know the exact square footage of the room, but it's not too big. I'd like the speakers to be able to get loud, but again the room isn't huge so it's not like it'd take all that much. Ideally, the speakers also wouldn't be very easy to blow out (I can imagine someone blasting music briefly at a party/etc., and I don't want something like that to just ruin the speakers in one go). My budget is about $400-$500 for the speakers, speaker stands (if needed), and the amp/receiver.
> 
> The speakers will be mainly for playing music, though I may use them for movies or video games occasionally. There won't be a great place to put the speakers, so if they're not floor-standing, they'll need stands, and if they are on stands, they (the stands) will have to be really sturdy. I've looked around but can't find any stands that look like they can't just be knocked over.
> 
> ...


honestly... I'd get something cheap n used for that situation. Dorm rooms are usually very unideal for placement and longevity. things get stolen, things get broken. if you want something solid as a rock and you have some wood working skills you could make a pair of Fusion 10's SEOS waveguides. those things can be CRANKED with ease. otherwsie I'd scour craigslist for some decent bookshelves and just make a wall stand to keep them secure


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

For your situation and needs, I think I'd recommend a pair of Yamaha NS-777 or Infinity Primus 363. You should be able to get them for about $300 - $400 a pr. if you keep an eye out for sales. Have seen the Primus go for $99 ea now and then. And something like an Onkyo TX-8050 or Denon DRA-397 stereo receiver, either of which can be had for leass than $200.


----------



## Evoking1230 (Nov 27, 2012)

definitely go with something used.

Polk r150's can be had for anywhere between $49 -$99 per pair new.

dont forget a sub for that boom boom


----------

